# Presley



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Presley was a little Australian Langshan Chicken that I ordered online. She came with 14 other pullets. When she arrived she was cold and looked dead. I tried all day to revive her, but she passed away about 9 minutes ago. She was only 3-days-old. I have the rest of the chicks in a brooder. I tried so hard to warm little Presley. She started to show signs of life within an hour of unpacking her and getting her warmed up. I warmed her up by cupping her between my hands. I first rubbed them together to get them warm. I kept her like this until my wife had the brooder set up. I thought about putting her in with my older hens, but it was raining outside. I didn't want her to get wet. She sat in my cupped hands for about an hour. I have the brooder at 95 degrees. I gave them all sugar water, too. Sadly, I think little Presley suffered serious organ damage from being so cold for so long. I found her body not that long ago in the brooder. I'm going to bury her tomorrow morning. I'm very sad, as each and every one of my animals is very important to me. I know to some she might just have been a baby chicken, but to me, she was so much more than that. She was a little life that didn't get a chance to be lived. I hope she is up in heaven pecking grain and being the chicken she never got to be!


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

UPDATE - What I thought was a dead chick has now started to peep! I had her body wrapped in a towel in a cardboard box. Well, I noticed peeping and she is NOT dead! I got a syringe with some water and got some fluids in her. She didn't want to drink. So, I forced her little beak open. She drank the water. I wrapped her in some paper towels and have put her in a small incubator. She is still lying motionless. I don't know if she is going to make it. I really hope she does.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I hope so, too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope so too.

It's cold here in the UK - presumably it is where you are?

How are these chicks being transported?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

OP is in the USA.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Did the little chick make it?

I really hope so-and if not,you could have done no more than you did.
Maureen


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Presley is doing better this morning. She is sitting up instead of lying lifeless, but isnt standing yet. It is 18 F/-8 C here. The chicks were shipped to me in a box. I am still giving her sugar water. Ive been feeding her a corn flour and rye flour with water to make a soupy mixture and am feeding that to her. I think she is going to make it. I appreciate everybodys concern for little Presley.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pasuded said:


> Presley is doing better this morning. She is sitting up instead of lying lifeless, but isnt standing yet. It is 18 F/-8 C here. The chicks were shipped to me in a box. I am still giving her sugar water. Ive been feeding her a corn flour and rye flour with water to make a soupy mixture and am feeding that to her. I think she is going to make it. I appreciate everybodys concern for little Presley.


Pleased to hear Presley is still holding on and a bit stronger. Hoping she continues and will make a full recovery.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you very much. She seems to continue to get stronger. I can't believe I thought she was dead.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Pasuded said:


> Thank you very much. She seems to continue to get stronger. I can't believe I thought she was dead.


She seems like a little fighter, and with your care too, lets hope she is well on her way to complete health again. Keep us updated would love to hear how she is doing.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you so much and she is standing up in the brooder now!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm glad she survived. But it doesn't seem like the right time of year, or weather conditions/temperatures for small animals to be shipped in a box. Pretty sure the weather in Mass. at the moment is extremely cold.

Not sure I agree with the process at any time of the year TBH.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Lurcherlad said:


> I'm glad she survived. But it doesn't seem like the right time of year, or weather conditions/temperatures for small animals to be shipped in a box. Pretty sure the weather in Mass. at the moment is extremely cold.
> 
> Not sure I agree with the process at any time of the year TBH.


Have to agree with LL - the seller of these birds has been very careless of their welfare - Presley is lucky she has come to someone who is prepared to put in the time and effort to save her. A lot of people would have just dumped her, poor little thing.

We'd love to see a picture of her, and your other birds. Keep us updated on her progress.


----------

